# Bruce Lee's Original Style



## brianbarton (Jan 24, 2002)

I was speaking the other day with my Taekwon-Do instructor who seems to know a lot about famous martial artists.

He spoke breifly about Bruce Lee's original style and how it didn't have any kicks that were higher than waist level.  Because of this Bruce learnt jumping jumping kicks from a student of another style.

Can anyone elaborate on this.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 24, 2002)

Bruce's first serious study in martial arts came from Yip Man's Wing Chun.  Typically, the few kicks in the style are generally delivered below the waist.  However, it's a simple matter to raise the height of any kick, provided the flexibility (and opportunity) is there.

Lee reportedly learned many of his high kicks from Northern kung fu systems.  When in the U.S. he formed a relationship with Jhoon Rhee, but it is highly doubtful that he learned any kicks from Rhee, having already developed a repertoire of high kicks from the northern kung fu systems, and possibly Muay Thai and Savate as well.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Bruce's first serious study in martial arts came from Yip Man's Wing Chun. *



This is expanded on in another thread.


----------



## DJDragon (Apr 17, 2002)

In an interview, Chuck Norris says that while training with Bruce Lee, he taught him some high kicks.

I've also heard, high kicks for Bruce were only on screen.  In a street fight, he recommend that the foot shouldn't be brought above waist hight, and kicks should be aimed to the legs and groin area.

He believed that high kicks were an easy opportunity for an opponent to unbalance you.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJDragon _
> 
> *In an interview, Chuck Norris says that while training with Bruce Lee, he taught him some high kicks.
> 
> ...



Norris's comments were either taken out of context or exaggerated.  Norris may have _shown_ Lee some high kicks, but he certainly never _taught_ Lee any high kicks.  Lee's high kicks came almost exclusively from Northern kung fu systems, most of which he learned shortly before he left Hong Kong.

It is unlikely that Lee would have used a high kick in a street fight, but he wouldn't have ruled it out.  If it was the right tool for the job at the time, he would have used it.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *Lee's high kicks came almost exclusively from Northern kung fu systems, most of which he learned shortly before he left Hong Kong. *



What systems were these? I assume you mean he learned parts of them, not the whole systems.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> What systems were these? I assume you mean he learned parts of them, not the whole systems. *



Correct.  One account I've read states that Lee traded Cha Cha lessons for Northern kung fu forms.  The kung fu man got the short end of the stick, since Lee ended up learning the forms fairly quickly 

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> What systems were these? I assume you mean he learned parts of them, not the whole systems. *


I think one was Nothern Mantis. not sre about the others.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 17, 2002)

i do not remember the exact quote nor the source, i think it was Paul Vunak quoting Dan Inosanto quoting BL, words to the effect:

"i would not kick you in the head nor punch you in the foot"


----------



## jmdrake (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *
> I think one was Nothern Mantis. not sre about the others. *



I believe it was Southern Mantis as opposed to Northern Mantis.  I'm not sure what kicks Southern Mantis has, although in an interview Master Mark spoke of Bruce learning a "sweeping kick".

http://members.aol.com/martyeisen/mantis/Lee.htm 

http://cclib.nsu.ru/projects/satbi/satbi-e/martart/wushu/sm.html 

Regards,

John M. Drake


----------



## Ignignokt (Jun 1, 2006)

I heard that Bruce's first style was tai chi which was taught to him by his father at a young age. That is where the softness of JKD comes from.


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

Bruces  first style was straight out street.He often got into lots of fights & his dad put him in Wing Chun so he would learn honor.Bruce also tapped from his brother very heavly on Epie till he was 18.This is when he was told to leave china & go to U.S. as he was born there.On the Boat it is rumored that Bruce offerd Cha Cha lessons for other arts.Bruce & James did not ever confirm this.They did how ever conferm (he knew Epie-12 sets Tom Toy-1st form only Wing Chun-Boxing-Sil Lum from James Lee & Oon Gob.I beleave it to be a long fist type art.)Bruce Lee studied in Washington  & got his degree in pholosophy Hence (those who emulate him must be some what philosophical)Bruce took on Jessie Glover(Who with others were later exspelled)Glover gave great boxing insight to the young Lee.Bruce moved into James Lee home for about 4 years & the art of Junfan & Jeet kune do were born.This was around 1965 & Bruce moved out into his Bel Air Home.He often when to Kajukempo schools & Jhoon Rhee as well as many hours with James Lee.Soon started Here comes the Brides -Long Street-Iron side-Marlowe & private lessons.1966 all 3 school were open.1966 L.A. only ordered closed.Inosanto did back yard from 73-80s.Only James & Taki had rites for schools.Bruce didnt like L.A. & did lots of privates.Sharon Tate-McQueen-Sulliphant-Jabar-& many more.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 1, 2006)

Bruces main style was Wing chun prior to coming to the U S, Yes he had some  other training. But was main stay W C  Chuck Norris did have a long talk with Bruce after a tournement at A hotel Until the early morning hours. Chuck basicly told bruce That while Bruce advacated low kicks the practice of high kicks would also help improve the lower kicks also. Bruce did work with Jhoon Rhee in developing and improving his high kicks. He made the kicks he did his own changed how they were done to best meet what he felt was useable. He did encourage low kicks for the street. And trained high kicks hook kick sweep kick were used both high and low. He used high kicks alot for the movies. And would have used low the high in real life. high afte a person is looened up. but for real low kicks are safer and more recomended. Bruce worked with Chuck. Bob Wall, Ed Parker Walley Jay Gene Labbel  Also James Lee And Jhoon Rhee. All I think respected Bruce and he respected them. Bruce learned from his library And by the people he met. Remember several of his first L A students were some of Parkers Black belt students that left to train with Bruce.  And Bruce was proud of who he was. Chinese And he reflected all his aspects of JKD as a nonclassical chinese Gung Fu. So he put what was in JKD under a structure that Made JKD A modern Gung Fu. He looked at many arts. He did not take this and that he reviewed them to see how effective JKD could defend and react to what those arts exposed. Primary JKD was western boxing. Wing Chun base And fenceing. Then added aspects from both judo and jujitsu. But BRuce was not done there He did encourage one to look further into judo/ jujitsu to improve there game there. JKD has several grappling training  aspects. But further development there can help. Jhoon Rhee says Bruce could hit hard. And when you showed him some thing In a few mintutes He could do it better then you.He was gifted on an insight of what he saw as a stagnet development in the currnet M/A training. He chose to change and that change gave us JKD


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

For the info on did Bruce teac high kicks?Yes refer to the Chinese gung fu book & fight methods 1-4.Youll see it was used in street situations.So to say it was for movies is from the point of view who never knew or met Bruce.Also if you have acces to view the private with Coburn & others.High kicks were the main part.Starting with single attack.Then going to multi kicks.So yes the high kicks had its placve & time.Like Bruce told me.Train every part of you body.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 1, 2006)

Bruce new that high kicks did look better for the movies And he used alot of high kicks in the movies.  Yes he trained high kicks for application. He would not use them as often as the movie kicking was done.  And before the LA school  He prefured low kicks over high kicks.  And i believe in a real street fight he would of relied more on low kicks And yes maybe a high kick or two if it was a useable tool at that time. And The LA school they did train Low and high. But in a fight you do what you do. Lets see was not the hook kick refured as the jab of the JKD kicks. not the most powerful but fast and could flick both low and high.  But It does have some decent power when you understand it. Far as the books. They touch on several aspects Of JKD. never meant to be published. but good that they was. Bruce was evolving and no one knows where JKD would have gone Had he lived.  Just as the sweep kick one of the last kicks put into JKD kicking Its demonstrated to a head kick  Other style call it a reverse hook or just hook. But it confuses because the JKD hook is more like a modified round house just a slight arc. I train both low and high kicks  I use mostly low kicks. I teach low kicks more often then through a high kick in every so often bUt allways remind that its a good finish toolafter you loosen some one up Or that you see its more ripe for getting in.  BUt thats me


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok to say high kick are just for movies.Watch the fight sceens of Bruce & Noris.Also with Bob Wall.Lot of low kicks were used.The high kick -sure it could be detected better 7 easy for filming.Also note that the High kick is a wepon.Just becouse L.A. omited it & used mostly lower kicks -This will not ever conferm the fact that JKD is low kicks.Point of fact-6 months after the L.A. quan was opned.Bruce ordered it closed & kept Washington & Oakland open.Bruce was not happy with the outcome of the L.A. school so noted in the intervew of Bruce with Ted Thomas.How can 1 say that it is not when 1 was not privey to Bruce & his direct thoughts & teachings.Dont go by notes-books-or even by a school that was closed.Look at Game of Death-Low kick to Jabar as well as high.Bruce also used wepons but,not kali style.He so noted in Game of Death-This Bamboo is very much alive & flexable.& When your flashie ruteen cant keep up with its elusiveness,Alls I can say is youll be in trouble.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 1, 2006)

I am not saying high kicks was just for movies. Bruce used more high kicks for the movies. The fight seens you talk of were in the  movies. They were part of acting . Yes the LA school closed But it went to the backyard .  I learned low kicks For JKD primary Oakland training. And as said throw a high kick or to.  I am not disputing what Bruce did or did not do.  I do not need to look in a book or go over notes. What bruce did he did what I do I do. What I have been taught I trained. But Bruce was not a head hunting kicker he kicked low and would go high when he chose to do so. And it good to be able to kick high. Does it mean you have to no. does it mean Bruce Kicked mostly high kicks No. Were getting off subject and  Others will say low kicks are used often then high kicks if the need comes into play. some say if a lot of high kicks are being trained and done its just not What JKD is about and thats street self defence No show just get it done. If you are a good head kicker do it. Is it safeer then the low kicks when done as the fight develops and the opening presents itself It can work. I started out saying that Bruce was exposed to the high kicking concept by being influnced by Chuck Norris and Jhoon Rhee. I never said he did not train or did not use high kicks. I said he sure new that for the movies They looked good. and that for real life he would not have thrown as many high kicks.


----------



## monkey (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok good questions! Here are the asweres that may help.First we deploy the quickest & longest wepon to closest target.Low side kick to the knee.Then we would take out the attacking limb(hand)Now that 90% of the person is taken out from the 180 degrees that could attack.If we desired & the person still deston to attack or maybe they tried deadly force.Then the Burst side to Floating ribs or face.Dont make a habit of it as others can see & use it against you.Much like the teeth.Bite but dont make a habit of it.This should help the logical delema of the heigh kick & how it was or may be deployed.


----------



## powerchord (Jul 1, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Ok good questions! Here are the asweres that may help.First we deploy the quickest & longest wepon to closest target.Low side kick to the knee.Then we would take out the attacking limb(hand)Now that 90% of the person is taken out from the 180 degrees that could attack.If we desired & the person still deston to attack or maybe they tried deadly force.Then the Burst side to Floating ribs or face.Dont make a habit of it as others can see & use it against you.Much like the teeth.Bite but dont make a habit of it.This should help the logical delema of the heigh kick & how it was or may be deployed.


 

I note you use the side burst, one of the gems, that I also use and discovered,none of that the curiculum of JKD there is only the side-step, this if for boxing to slip a punch not for a kick.  The side burst the hidden footwork of JKD.  As you previously stated being fixated upon only one tactics may leave one open to others primarly JKD practioners who also know the side burst, and its counter.

The one where the rear legs lands last, the faster footwork in JKD as used in the side-kick.

The side-burst is the same as the forward burst but done side-ways to move just out of range of a kick and back into range with entry footwork for interception.  All in one action, sideburst to interception.

An angulaged attack, single or combination., or by drawing all done with the side-burst.

Same as the one used in the side-kick where the rear legs lands last as the side-step is just too slow for a forward burst kick or side-kick.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 2, 2006)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Bruce's first serious study in martial arts came from Yip Man's Wing Chun. Typically, the few kicks in the style are generally delivered below the waist. However, it's a simple matter to raise the height of any kick, provided the flexibility (and opportunity) is there.
> 
> Lee reportedly learned many of his high kicks from Northern kung fu systems. When in the U.S. he formed a relationship with Jhoon Rhee, but it is highly doubtful that he learned any kicks from Rhee, having already developed a repertoire of high kicks from the northern kung fu systems, and possibly Muay Thai and Savate as well.
> 
> Cthulhu


 
I have always wondered who he trained Muay Thai under?


----------



## barnaby (Jul 2, 2006)

http://www.wingchunkuen.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=55


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 2, 2006)

barnaby said:
			
		

> http://www.wingchunkuen.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=55


 
Were you answering my question with that? :idunno:


----------



## barnaby (Jul 3, 2006)

Bruce comes up a little ways into the article, and it does seem to talk about his beginnings as a martial artist.  I'm coming in on this conversation late and so was addressing the first entry more than anything -- there's nothing in the article about his muay tai training.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Here is a good article about Thai Boxing with Dan Inosanto.  He talks a bit about Lee and his Thai boxing.

http://www.thaiboxing.com/inosanto-interview.html


----------

